# L.L Jet divers white bass / strippers



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi
I seen a lot of people trolling L.L today and want to know what lure do u use with a jet diver?


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

You have to have the whitebass decoder ring to find out. LoL. I use all kinds if spoons and lead headed jigs myself.


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

Pet Spoon. Its no secret, shucks everyone else taught me!


----------



## sargentmajor (Sep 13, 2012)

Big lip diver....pet spoon trailer....plenty of fish since 1966... Not much chance of fishin it out....have fun and share.


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

We use a He11bender with a #13 pet spoon tied to the back of it on a 14" leader. Troll speed is 2.8 - 3.2 mph. Main line is 20# braid. You need something strong because you hang up and don't want to break off each time. 

Now all you have to do is find the fish.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

If you can't find a pet spoon, order up some Luhr Krocodiles.


----------



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

What are people fishing for , WB or strippers when trolling with theses jet divers?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

seacer said:


> What are people fishing for , WB or strippers when trolling with theses jet divers?


There is a blue eyed physical fitness buff / truck driver / fishing guide on here that has mentioned strippers on the north side of Pine Island on weekends, but he obviously wasn't very impressed with them.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

$100.00 bills work every time!


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

$ 100's will get you twice as many as $50"s


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

seacer said:


> What are people fishing for , WB or strippers when trolling with theses jet divers?


Mostly WB...but who knows? I upsize quite a bit and use down riggers if specifically targeting Stripers.


----------



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

*My report 1st time to*

M


----------



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

*My report 1st time 2 use jet diver*

We'll I tied it on to 20 lbs braided main line then 15 lbs flor line leader to 2 oz spoon . My first cast out the drag was letting out I was @ 3 mph and I slowed because drag was still letting out and finally it popped my line . The 1st cast was about 18dollar lost. 
Can,t afford those kind lose, so I headed out to mid lake wheee I made a catch every cast very good day after all.

Searacer


----------



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

*Which depth jet diver is needed LL*

Hi
I am a believer of those divers after seeing everyone catching fish with them. My question is which depth should a person buy? 10, 20, 30 foot diver?


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

I use 10s, and 20s mid lake. I generally troll with the diver just bumping the bottom at 3 knots. If you buy some sinker slides, you can attach the diver to one and let it slide down to a bead ahead of a snap swivel, upon which you attach your spoon with invisible line. I never use a slab or anything approaching 2 oz with a diver, just a pet spoon, krocodile, or darn near anything which will flutter and flash.
Using the sinker slide, if you break off, all you lose is the lure and not the diver.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

markbrumbaugh said:


> I use 10s, and 20s mid lake. I generally troll with the diver just bumping the bottom at 3 knots. If you buy some sinker slides, you can attach the diver to one and let it slide down to a bead ahead of a snap swivel, upon which you attach your spoon with invisible line. I never use a slab or anything approaching 2 oz with a diver, just a pet spoon, krocodile, or darn near anything which will flutter and flash.
> Using the sinker slide, if you break off, all you lose is the lure and not the diver.


Nice tip!


----------



## jak6860 (Apr 20, 2014)

That is a different way of doing it that sounds good. Before switching to jet divers we added a bell sinker to the front hook eye. I've noticed some boats are using red divers and others silver. I'm not sure if that makes a difference or not. Any comments?


----------



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

*What's the best rod for trolling with jet diver*

Hi guys
I have a inshore rod and the jet diver has a good bend in my rod, what's the best rod for trolling with the jet diver?


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

I use ugly sticks.


----------

